
Show HN: Real-time apps without the hassle - salmar
http://www.simplert.com
======
xendo
503 Service Temporarily Unavailable.

Just seconds before I was to send very clever real time message:

Such RealTime, Wow.

------
taf2
The main issue I see here is the use of a port other than 443 - this means
traffic will likely be blocked for many users, also over 443 traffic should be
encrypted to avoide bad proxies messing up the request headers

------
gdilla
Seems a little similar to [http://dweet.io](http://dweet.io)

~~~
mokay
Looks nice too!

------
simoncarter
Nice clean design. However, I'm not sure about the use-case you present on the
website. If you're developing websocket enabled apps, you're going to have use
get a socket server at some time, so why put it off?

------
ttty
Do you use a jquery plugin to make the scroll feel smooth or CSS?

~~~
kristiandupont
Are you on a touch device or a Windows machine perhaps? Because to me, it
feels smooth but too sensitive. And since scrolling is always smooth in osx,
it only feels annoying.

------
feralmoan
Really enjoying all the new tech startups that seem to be emerging from
Barcelona. Nice work :)

------
kjannis
I don't have a scrollbar for some reason (Chrome 33.0.1750.152 on OSX 10.9.2)

------
obayesshelton
Could do with a way to submit on keydown of the enter button

------
otaku888
And... it's gone down under the eager weight of HN.

------
kephra
well - web chat with a minified js source.

What did you want to show us? Where is the documented source, where is
regression test, where even is the license file?

~~~
AmrMostafa
It's not a software -- it's a pub/sub service they are offering for free.

------
bambax
Excellent; how does it compare to Pusher.com?

~~~
salmar
It has the same philosophy behind it, SimpleRT is simpler for now, has only a
JS API and it's not meant to be used in production, just for development
purposes. No signup needed, just use it and play around with it. We'll see how
it evolves

------
CmonDev
Couldn't find a link to Java/.NET APIs. Should the title say "web client-side
applications"?

~~~
salmar
SimpleRT has only a JS API for now, but it will support other languages in the
future.

------
mariusz79
Can you, JS People, please stop calling your apps "real time"? If you've ever
written one true real time application, you would not be calling your web apps
"rt"

(Action Stations, Action Stations - Downvoting imminent. Prepare for impact)

~~~
kasey_junk
Seriously. Generally I don't get freaked out about the dynamic nature of
language, but in a technical/computing context real time means something
specific & web socket libraries aren't it.

~~~
Kiro
What does it mean?

~~~
davidw
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real-
time_computing](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Real-time_computing) is pretty
good.

Think "stuff that controls your car" or some components of a mars rover, or
some medical devices. It needs to respond within hard time limits or Bad
Things can happen.

------
strudelfish
Does anyone know what bootstrap theme this is based off?

------
ddorian43
Why don't we call it pseudo-realtime?

